

An iPad add-on for those who had playing arcade games using a touch screen - mcantelon
http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/iCade.shtml

======
joshuaxls
An April Fools' joke. Was already posted as:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1235167>

